# Distance between fittings: PEX pipe



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would do it the same, as if you were plumbing Copper piping. If you do everything correct, there should not be any clamps loosening over time.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the OPS is not referring to a clamp system, he is referring to the Wirsbo system which expands the pipe and a ring first, then allows the pipe and ring to shrink over the fitting. I used that system in my house. My experience is that the pipe deforms at least two times the length of the ring away from the fitting. The ring is about half an inch. I have always kept my fittings at least 4 inches away from each other. This also helps if for some reason you need to remove the fitting and replace it, you at least have some pipe to work with.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That makes sense Daniel.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep 3-4 inches is a pretty good number for wirsbo ...however we have alot of fittings at a condo site we did that were about 2" apart ....no problems...ben sr


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> yep 3-4 inches is a pretty good number for wirsbo ...however we have alot of fittings at a condo site we did that were about 2" apart ....no problems...ben sr


Wouldn't the expander stick into the other fitting that close? Or did you expand both ends at once then stab on the fittings


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> Wouldn't the expander stick into the other fitting that close? Or did you expand both ends at once then stab on the fittings


 just went out to my truck and did one... 2" piece put on 90 and a test cap worked fine ..ben sr


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow. That is tight, and it works. BTW: If that is NOT 1/2" PEX, pls post. Thanks. I am about to install some fittings in 3/4" that are about 6" apart, center to center. I'll post how it goes. john


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> just went out to my truck and did one... 2" piece put on 90 and a test cap worked fine ..ben sr


Your tape is clean and upside down-- Are you sure you're a plumber? :laughing:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that tape happens to be my wifes...Ill tell her you called her tape a piece of [email protected]#$it:laughing::laughing: then get her on line with you to respond..:yes::yes: ben sr


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Upside down tape my my....


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

tape is fine. PICTURE is upside down.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

just an fyi. i did 5" between fittings on 3/4" wirsbo and it was a cake walk. i think you could go an inch narrower, maybe two.


----------

